# Frankenkitty



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This morning,Robin gave me a fright! More of a delight. Part of my Halloween costume was a green frankenhead trick or treat bag. Well,he was in rocket mode and jumped up on the table,poked his little head around,and before I know it Frankenkitty's rambling aroung my apartment! Actually, he was distressed at suddenly having a mask on,so I rescued him. It was just so funny; green smiling frankenface on a cat!... :yikes :lol:


----------



## RebelKittysMomma (Nov 15, 2012)

hahaha to funny!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Aw, bless!


----------

